# Big Bear Lake pics!!! Finally...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

These were taken yesterday and Friday at the cabin...


In the backyard...











This is were he prefers to be out at night...15 degrees!!











My big boy and I...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

One happy camper...











The water was freezing (to us)!! To him it was perfect... 











Loves the smell of the fireplace...











Always on the lookout for critters!!











Big Bear Lake... I took the picture with the windows rolled up :becky:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How fun! I've never been there during the snow season... I think I need to make a trip!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous pics.! Aspen looks right at home in the snow and the 15 degree weather! I love the one of him enjoying the fire place. What a pretty place....looks like you all had a great time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a great trip. Aspen is as handsome and regal as ever! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures, hope you all had a great time! Thanks for posting, Aspen looks very happy!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome photos,thank you for posting them,looks like a really nice place.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome pics, love how content he is laying covered in snow and walking in the freezing water.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! These are some beautiful pictures. Looks like a very peaceful place to be! Very nice! Your boy looks amazing too. I love how he likes to be outside in the cold! That's amazing. Great pictures!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Wow! These are some beautiful pictures. Looks like a very peaceful place to be! Very nice! Your boy looks amazing too. I love how he likes to be outside in the cold! That's amazing. Great pictures!


It is a very VERY peaceful place. A little too quiet sometimes. Except for the roaring of the bears at night lol!! Aspen is in his elements when we come up here. It's funny cause whenever he's in a cold climate, I notice his coat poof out all over his body just a bit. Maybe it's to provide more insulation or something. And when we go back down to OC, his hair just stays flat


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I noticed the girls poof out when its really cold to!

He's so pretty! And so huge and fluffy! He looks way blissed out!


----------

